# Dishonored 2



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

More sneaky mcstab jumping, this time in a sunny city by the sea. Releases November 11.
First one was fantastic and it looks like they've upped the budget this time. Can't wait


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2016)

this may require the purchase of a graphics card. Which requires a more powerful power supply. Dammit.

Fucking loved the first one, played clean hands, total murderman, bits inbetween.
21 Things We Know About Dishonored 2

I still fire it up for a run around the dunwall roofs and shit


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm upgrading mine soon - you can have my old one if you want? a 660ti


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I'm upgrading mine soon - you can have my old one if you want? a 660ti


much obliged, will have to check if its compatible with my set up like, ma will know. £, let me know

I'm glad theres two 'main story' characters in this one. Playing Doaud on the DLC was fun but not the same as a main story with two playable characters


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

Funny just bought the definitive edition on the ps4. I had been playing wolfenstein old blood and getting my ass kicked, then I realised I was on the 2nd hardest level and when I changed down it didn't make a blind bit of difference. 

I did play the original on the Xbox 360 and didn't get into it, but after shoot shoot mc die, some stealth and kill is in order. 

Question should I even try and make it through the game without killing anyone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2016)

its worth a go trying for clean hands, if nothing else it perfects ones sneaking skills


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its worth a go trying for clean hands, if nothing else it perfects ones sneaking skills



That's the way I'm playing, but if I have to bring out the blade and bow, so be it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2016)

I enjoyed the game but got a bit annoyed as i was a fair bit into it but then found out i was probably going to get the bad ending due to my guard killing (I found it too difficult to let em live) so i kinda lost interest as  i didn't want to replay it.


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its worth a go trying for clean hands, if nothing else it perfects ones sneaking skills



That ship has sooooo sailed. Do I get brownie points for _trying really hard _not to kill?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

8den said:


> That ship has sooooo sailed. Do I get brownie points for _trying really hard _not to kill?


There are gameplay and story effects of being a stealthy/stabby player, but it's nothing earth-shaking. Play as you like and don't get hung up on it. It's forgiving in that respect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 5, 2016)

Absolutely loved the first game, tore through it once killing eveyone, then again not killing anyone then a 3rd and final time, not killing,  not being seen by anyone either and collecting all the runes and bones ( I think ) such a satisfying game , need to get a new PC and hopefully in October il be able to afford to buy / build and absolute monster of a rig to play this


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2016)

8den said:


> That ship has sooooo sailed. Do I get brownie points for _trying really hard _not to kill?


I didn't so I expect you won't either. Sober me was a kind spy, just choking people and dumping them in bins. A savage side emerged after beers tho. Do play the Dunwall Witches dlc when you are done, its the tits, a mini game in its own right


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I didn't so I expect you won't either. Sober me was a kind spy, just choking people and dumping them in bins. A savage side emerged after beers tho. Do play the Dunwall Witches dlc when you are done, its the tits, a mini game in its own right



Cheers, the full definitive edition cost me 25 quid (probably could have gotten it for cheaper on ebay). 

has anyone played Mirrorsedge is it the same gameplay style?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

There are two story DLCs - Knife of Dunwall and The Witches of Brigmore. Combined, they're their own game.

Mirrors edge is somewhat similar in terms of rapid movement through multi-layered terrain, but there's no stealth or magic powers. When you've got a flow going it's great, but it comes to a dead halt if you misstime a jump or move. I found it frustrating. Dishonored (almost) always lets you recover from your mistakes, and is exhilerating when you manage to.


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

Brilliant crispy think I've made a wise investment. Enjoying it alot more than on the Xbox mainly because I'm in the mood for it. I am know. Guards AI is rubbish. I'm chucking bottles left and right and not a blind bit of notice.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

8den said:


> Brilliant crispy think I've made a wise investment. Enjoying it alot more than on the Xbox mainly because I'm in the mood for it. I am know. Guards AI is rubbish. I'm chucking bottles left and right and not a blind bit of notice.


Put it on Hard


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Put it on Hard



It has been easy going, only a far few fuck ups trying to get into the Distillery for Granny (is that Susan Sarandon doing the voice?) requiring too long re starts. I'll kick it up a notch...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

8den said:


> is that Susan Sarandon doing the voice?


Yep 
Granny Rags is great


----------



## 8den (Aug 5, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Yep
> Granny Rags is great



Man that was bugging me.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh and if you haven't already, turn off the destination markers and other hand-holding crap. There's enough clues in the dialogue and environment for you to figure out where to go. Much more immersive that way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Put it on Hard


u mad?!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2016)

I never played the DLC, so I got that, and then I figured that since it'd been three years since I last played and I couldn't remember the story, I'd better play the whole thing again. So I did that. Clean hands and ghost throughout 

It stands up pretty well I think. The engine's a bit tired but the story eclipses that. It reminded me of a sort of alt-Victorian version of Deus Ex (the original) in many parts, although obviously they're fairly different games.

Hard's still too easy.

Now to give the DLC a whirl...


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Oh and if you haven't already, turn off the destination markers and other hand-holding crap. There's enough clues in the dialogue and environment for you to figure out where to go. Much more immersive that way.



I found the markers really fucking tedious. The only thing that annoys me is obtuse safe codes


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

barbarian approach here. Clean hands was managed for a level or two but I always lose it eventually. I get bloodthirsty when frustrated. The word you are looking for here is 'Steampunk' mauvais . even though it is whaleoil.


I've still got original DX to complete on my steam account, might fire it up later. I remember it beng more cyberpunk gibsonesque in flavour. And hard.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> barbarian approach here. Clean hands was managed for a level or two but I always lose it eventually. I get bloodthirsty when frustrated. The word you are looking for here is 'Steampunk' mauvais . even though it is whaleoil.


Nah. Bioshock's steampunk. Dishonored, not so much, quite conventional really.


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Nah. Bioshock's steampunk. Dishonored, not so much, quite conventional really.



No it's very much steampunk. The Original bishock wouldn't be remotely steampunk.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2016)

8den said:


> No it's very much steampunk.


Why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

industrial revolution run on whaleoil? c'mon.

With bioshock I particularly enjoyed infinite which basically asks 'are you a racist?' at the start of the game. Always eye askance anyone who joins in the stoning.


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Why?



Alt industrial revolution steampunk travel (walkers etc) clockwork tools (Rewire tools, Spring traps) 


Bioshock is set in an alt 1940s so it can't be steampunk. Rapture isn't steampunk


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2016)

Bios hock has steam punk aesthetics at the very least. The big daddies look very steam punk.


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Bios hock has steam punk aesthetics at the very least. The big daddies look very steam punk.



I think with the air locks and pipes and retro future tech there's an argument that Bioshock is steampunk (echoes of 20,000 leagues) but if Bioshock is steampunk, dishonoured is as well


----------



## mauvais (Aug 17, 2016)

It's been even longer since I played Bioshock, and I am conflating the original with Infinite, so I might be wrong.

I think Dishonored is primarily straight Victoriana, not neo-Victorian, then secondary is magic, then a distinct last comes anything related to technology - which is basically Tesla coils etc. So apart from using the term as a catch-all for alt-history, I don't quite buy it. But then I didn't use spring traps or rewire tools etc so my experience is a bit different to begin with. Plus it's a daft argument to have anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

I used to enjoy taking the whale oil tanks out of the machines that were using them then when guards came running throwing at them to go boom. Tallboys can fuck off though. I don't think I ever got more than one of them, had to sneak around em.

oh and the hideous heart with its cryptic messages, that was weird


----------



## 8den (Dec 19, 2016)

Dishonored 2 is ridiculously cheap @ £26.99 for PS4 & Xbox in Sainsburys at the moment.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2016)

Well worth it for that price


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2016)

new years refit will see a graphics card installed and a power supply sufficient to power it, hopefully by then it will be down even further in price


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2016)

PC gamer have given it game of the year


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm going around again via New Game+ and a _lot_ of rune points. No stealth or non-lethal this time - no fucks will be given.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ive just started one of them after my first ultra stealth playthrough , barely got seen and only killed 4 people through the whole thing


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2016)

I got zero kills and zero detections on the first one. Took a bit of effort though and meant I got a slightly weird game experience.

I suggest you read the rules about NG+. For example, I started one and only then found out that you can load the last save in your old campaign, turn all your bonecharms into whalebones, turn all the whalebones into runes, spend them on abilities and then finish the campaign and those points carry over. Otherwise you lose out. So I've started again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2017)

It's cheap on the PS store sale at the moment, worth getting?


.


----------



## 8den (Jan 13, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I got zero kills and zero detections on the first one. Took a bit of effort though and meant I got a slightly weird game experience.
> 
> I suggest you read the rules about NG+. For example, I started one and only then found out that you can load the last save in your old campaign, turn all your bonecharms into whalebones, turn all the whalebones into runes, spend them on abilities and then finish the campaign and those points carry over. Otherwise you lose out. So I've started again.




NG plus? I'm midway through my 2nd playthrough. Its harder as corvo. Your blink distance is much shorter.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 13, 2017)

8den said:


> NG plus? I'm midway through my 2nd playthrough. Its harder as corvo. Your blink distance is much shorter.


New Game Plus - it's an option when starting. You carry over some resources from a completed playthrough.

Blink distance is actually further but it requires some upgrades first.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 13, 2017)

My kid has been loving this game and proudly boasted about achievements that only 1% of players get. Also they've made a strange thing irl, I think it may be a bonecharm from the game.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 13, 2017)

Nothing good ever happened to people who owned a bonecharm. I expect he'll probably be eaten by flies in a ventilation shaft


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh no!


----------

